# Sukkarto



## Victoria1230616 (Apr 19, 2018)

I asked my GP to change me to Sukkarto from generic metformin about 6 months ago due to gastric symptoms Since then, my stress levels have rocketed and I am having difficulty functioning at work. Has any one else had nervous, stress, or feelings of mild anxiety specifically on sukkarto and had to switch back to metformin as I have now done?


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Victoria, welcome to the forum. I’m sure that if anyone else has been taking Sukkartoand has had such side effects, they will be in touch. Sorry to hear you’ve been having problems.

But what I do know is that these symptoms have never been reported as a side effect of Metformin or its slow release versions like Sukkarto. 

If switching back suddenly improved your symptoms, then you should ask your GP to report this - it’s called ‘yellow carding’ - and it’s how very rare side effects are picked up. 

If the symptoms don’t improve, then it isn’t the drug, but you should still see your GP.

Let us know how you get on, we’re a friendly bunch on this forum, and ready to answer any questions you might have


----------



## grovesy (Apr 20, 2018)

The only difference  I have noticed between the different brands is the size of the tablets.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 20, 2018)

I had something similar after I started Sukkarto SR at the start of the year.  However, my GP did a blood test and determined it was my Vitamin D levels.  It might make sense to check your Vitamin levels also!

I switched back to the old Metformin for a while and although things have improved, it wasn't a drastic difference.  I'm now back on Sukkarto.  The only change I've made is to take my Multivitamins with lunch, just in case the Sukkarto was interfering with the absorption (not unheard of).  Although it was more likely the the Lansoprazole was blocking the Vit D.

Sometimes the different brands use different compounds as fillers and to package the Metformin.  Sometimes it's the things added to the Metformin that cause the problems.


----------



## Victoria1230616 (Apr 24, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Hi Victoria, welcome to the forum. I’m sure that if anyone else has been taking Sukkartoand has had such side effects, they will be in touch. Sorry to hear you’ve been having problems.
> 
> But what I do know is that these symptoms have never been reported as a side effect of Metformin or its slow release versions like Sukkarto.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for replying. I know about the Yellow Card system as I am a nurse, so I shall keep monitoring.


----------



## Victoria1230616 (Apr 24, 2018)

Mark T said:


> I had something similar after I started Sukkarto SR at the start of the year.  However, my GP did a blood test and determined it was my Vitamin D levels.  It might make sense to check your Vitamin levels also!
> 
> I switched back to the old Metformin for a while and although things have improved, it wasn't a drastic difference.  I'm now back on Sukkarto.  The only change I've made is to take my Multivitamins with lunch, just in case the Sukkarto was interfering with the absorption (not unheard of).  Although it was more likely the the Lansoprazole was blocking the Vit D.
> 
> Sometimes the different brands use different compounds as fillers and to package the Metformin.  Sometimes it's the things added to the Metformin that cause the problems.


Thankyou Mark. Very interesting. I shall keep monitoring this although and all was what I expected - HbA1c 51, but slightly anaemic so put on iron, which could explain slight stress. May try vit D and see.


----------



## Courbet34 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi. 
I've just been switched to sukkarto and have been experiencing similar symptoms.
As I've had depression in the past thought it was just kicking in again, but while I was on Metformin I haven't had to use antidepressants. 
Thought I was going bit loopy but your message has given me bit of peace that I'm not the only one with these symptoms. 
Talking to doctors to try to go back on Metformin.


----------

